# Anyone add oats to their protein shakes?



## SlowBurn (Apr 7, 2013)

I've seen a few recipes that call for mixing in oats with the protein powder with the blender.  But that seems like it would be too gritty??


----------



## juicespringsteen (Apr 7, 2013)

do it with just about every shake i make. blend it for longer than usual and it wont be too gritty. inevitably you will be chewing it toward the end


----------



## Booby (Apr 7, 2013)

Instant oats will blend up very smooth, no grit at all.


----------



## jadean (Apr 7, 2013)

Booby said:


> Instant oats will blend up very smooth, no grit at all.



Agreed I put these into all my shakes, helps to keep my weight up.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Apr 7, 2013)

What I did was:
Add the oats
Add a small amount of water and BLEND away. Then add your milk (or water) and protein. But not until those oats are blended to high hell.


----------



## dogsoldier (Apr 7, 2013)

LOL. I use to just add the oats let the shake sit until the kernels got soft and chugged it down. Chewing was always an option.  Of course that back when it was common practice to shoot down 6 or 8 raw eggs.


----------



## SlowBurn (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks guys.  I have a Vitamix so hopefully it will liquidify it to nothingness and I can just chug it away.


----------



## Swfl (Apr 8, 2013)

I know this is going against what some have said but either go with whole oats and blend the shit out of em. Or go to cream of wheat, mixes super smooth and is really on par with the oats as far as nutrition goes.  I am not a fan of the instant oats there too processed as I understand it.


----------



## firewally1966 (Apr 8, 2013)

One cup of oats fits nicely into my coffee grinder...grinds them to a nice powder


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 8, 2013)

Here is my shake recipe for all my shakes unless I'm in a hurry and just want to slam on protein before I run out the door (or just that fucking lazy)...

8oz milk
4oz water (ice)
1 scoop chocolate whey
1/2 cup oats
about 27g raw almonds
tsp glutamine

I drink at least 2-3 of those a day....basically to replace some meals I can't carry with me. I can make two in a large mason jar and treat it as two meals by drinking half now half later. Its filling....tastes amazing....gives clean calories to my diet....I know the milk some will say is high in sugar or fat...I really don't care milk isn't just for babies! ...lol

edit: I use a Vitamix blender so this comes out smooth as a RTD shake....if you don't have one think about buying one...they are F'in awesome!


----------



## docdoom77 (Apr 9, 2013)

I used to, but my calories are too restricted now.  When I'm ready to bulk I'll probably do it again.  I actually prefer shakes with whole oats blended in.  I wouldn't say it's gritty, but it gives it a nice texture and a boost to flavor.  So, basically, I LIKE oats in my shake.


----------



## Whiskey'd (Apr 11, 2013)

used to, glad you asked about this, will have to start again


----------



## heavylifting1 (Apr 11, 2013)

Sometimes I do it really helps me get in the added calories I might need at certain times of day.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 11, 2013)

I cook my oats in the microwave for 1 minute and 15 seconds then add cold water and add 2 scoops of whey isolate.


----------



## l0newolf (Apr 11, 2013)

I don't mix well with oatmeal but one thing that I want to mention to you guys is that whenever you grind oatmeal in any type of way you will destroy the fiber content of it. Many bodybuilders, specially pro ones such as Evan Centopanni just mix it in raw into their whey. Dietary fiber allows carbohydrate absorbtion to slow down which then allows you to control your blood sugar.


----------



## Workout4Life (Apr 16, 2013)

Yea always. If you blend it with a protein shake you can hardly taste the oats. I use about a 1/2 cup for increased fiber and cals.


----------



## svt2001 (Apr 17, 2013)

Evan Centopani lets the oats soak in his protein shake.  Starts at about 1:30.  I guess it makes your muscles bigger vs. blending since he's considered a thinking man's bodybuilder.

Evan Centopani - Food Preparation Part 1 - YouTube


----------



## vortrit (Apr 18, 2013)

I prefer oat bran. It has better nutritional content, and mixes up fairly well.


----------



## themaze619 (Apr 27, 2013)

Quick oats the best to use....make sure it's quick oats!  much easier to drink down


----------

